#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  How can I combine multiple tables in Access

## L_ter

Hi,

What i want to do is to combine multiple tables in access how can i d this ???

Any Suggestions

Thanks

----------


## mudraker

Create an append Query

There are many example on the net on how to create these queries

Here are a couple of sites


http://www.ehow.com/how_14047_create-append-action.html
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ac...860631033.aspx
http://www.databasedev.co.uk/append_query.html

----------


## L_ter

Thanks mudraker for this help.............

----------


## J.wills

You can create a new blank table and Append each table into the single new table by this you can combine multiple tables.

----------


## L_ter

so would  i have to load all the files over again?

I was hopping i could just merge all the tables into one since they are already loaded into Access. 
when you say APPEND, i would have to RE-LOAD the files - is that right??

----------


## J.wills

No, you do not have to relaod them. You can copy one of the table as structure only. Then create an append query to write the data from the existing quarterly table to the new Year table. 
Do you know how to create an append query?

----------


## L_ter

Ya i know how to create an append Query.I'll try to do it if any problem comes i'll definitely ask u Thanks for this help wills .......

----------

